# Novice A or B?



## LuvWorkingGSDs (Aug 24, 2008)

My dog recently earned her AKC Novice Jumpers title. This was a novice A title as she is my first agility dog. She has had 3 AKC jumpers runs and 3 AKC standard runs. She earned her NAJ in 3 runs, but NQ'd one of her standard runs due to ummm......'over-confidence' on the teeter.







I entered her in Open Jumpers and Nov A standard for her next trial. 

I just received an e-mail from the trial secretary of the next AKC trial we have entered saying that since she now has a title, we may not qualify to enter novice A standard or novice A FAST. 

Is this really how it works?


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

once you get an "a" title, you go into B, so yes, you should be in Novice B with your standard runs/fast...

The courses/times are exactly the same as A, but you are now considered an experienced handler )))

Good luck..


----------



## LuvWorkingGSDs (Aug 24, 2008)

Thanks. I think somehow my twisted brain thought that since there is an Excellent A, your dog is considered an "A" dog until they get to Exc B.









The trial secretary was very nice and made the change for me.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

The 'A' and 'B' thing is confusing, it's not you....









Cause in Novice the 'A' has to do with *you* never earning an agility title ever, nothing to do with your dog's novice skills. And once you title a dog in agility you will never be in Novice A again (sigh).

While in Excellent, the A and B have EVERYTHING to do with your dog and nothing to do with you ! Each and every dog we have will HAVE to start in Excellent A when getting out of Open, but as soon as you earn those 3 ExA legs, you are in ExB with that dog for the rest of their agility career (unless you start over in performance).


----------



## LuvWorkingGSDs (Aug 24, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: MaggieRoseLeeWhile in Excellent, the A and B have EVERYTHING to do with your dog and nothing to do with you ! Each and every dog we have will HAVE to start in Excellent A when getting out of Open, but as soon as you earn those 3 ExA legs, you are in ExB with that dog for the rest of their agility career (unless you start over in performance).


Ahhhhh...okay. Now I don't feel quite so stupid. That is confusing! Thank you for the clarification.


----------

